# tb500 vs HGH



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

what is the better for healing injuries like muscle tendon ligament. rotator cuff, patellar tendonitis?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

A combination would be more ideal as they work in different ways

HGH for collagen synthesis and tb500 to promote healing and reduce inflammation


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just started tb500 for shoulder bursitis so will let you know in a few weeks how I get on with it.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

bigtoe900 said:


> Just started tb500 for shoulder bursitis so will let you know in a few weeks how I get on with it.


Interested in the results, subbed.


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

i was thinking about it but its almost as expensive if not more expensive than HGH. Im guessing HGH is also more powerful and has more benefits so it would be better to spend more money on HGH for a longer cycle rather than stacking them together.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TB500 does not heal injuries, it reduces inflammation so a comparison cannot be made with GH


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

adam28 said:


> Interested in the results, subbed.


 6 weeks in now strain in my left delt is gone took 3 weeks to feel good improvement. bursitis in right has lifted a bit but nothing dramatic. Found purepeptidesuk.com to have a better effect, tried two others sites but not goin to badmouth them.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

bigtoe900 said:


> 6 weeks in now strain in my left delt is gone took 3 weeks to feel good improvement. bursitis in right has lifted a bit but nothing dramatic. Found purepeptidesuk.com to have a better effect, tried two others sites but not goin to badmouth them.


what dose tb500 did you take and how often? And glad your strain is better !


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

adam28 said:


> what dose tb500 did you take and how often? And glad your strain is better !


5mg per week for 6 weeks, now on 5mg every 4 weeks maintenance. Sub q, didn't notice any difference between spot inject or sub q.


----------

